# Seed bank says germ in baggie will kill seed



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Aug 27, 2007)

Kinda pissed about this, hoped to hear other opinions.

Recently placed an order with Hemp Depot in Canada.  Recieved the beens quickly, put them in wet paper towels on a plate, stuck the plate in a ziplock baggie.  After about 30 hrs 60% of the seed cracked shell - then stopped and died.

An almost matching order was placed with Dr C and the exact same treatment given the seed.  The seeds germinated in around 10-12 hours and all are happily growing like demented banchees on crack.

Same paper towels, same baggies, same filtered water, same temp for all, same - same - same... No variation between the 3 strains germed.

I wrote Hemp Depot and politely suggested that maybe I had been sent old seed by accident.  Their response to the matter was:

---------------------------
"Sorry to hear of your problem. I hope you realize, that if a seed cracks open, it is viable. If it goes no further, environment is the cause.

Not all seeds react the same way, to any given environment. What has worked well for some, may not work for all. Some will be resistant to disease, others will not be.  Damping Off disease has been running rampant the last year or so.

Sealing things up in a baggie, can often cause damping off disease, or any number of things that could be on the seed coat (shell). By sealing them up, there is no fresh air, a great place for rot or disease.

Did you read our disclaimer, prior to ordering?"
---------------------------

The problem is:  *I have germinated seed this exact same way for over THIRTY years now without any problems at all.  *In my opinion, wet paper towels in a warm baggie does NOT kill seed!

I know all about 'damping off' and the need for proper air circulation.  I also know exactly what old and/or invaliable seed does - it cracks shell and dies, almost every time, eh?

*What do you guys think?  Bad seed or bad germinating technique?*

An old hippy's money is a terrible thing to waste...


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 27, 2007)

I read in a magazine of mine, a man puts the seeds in the paper towel in between two paper plates on top of eachother. I have mine germinating right now in a ziplock, I always have but  thanks for the heads up, I'll try the paper plate Idea.


----------



## Hick (Aug 27, 2007)

Super Sativa Club???

WoW..you ARE old..


----------



## Bubby (Aug 27, 2007)

I've never had any problems like that (mind you, I've started maybe 50 seeds), I germ in a ziplock with damp papertowel. Bad seeds? :confused2:


----------



## stonedsmithy (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah i always germ in paper towl on a plate then with another plate on top of that an hav always had %100 germination rate except for the seeds i got just the other day from dr chronic they were dutch passion femz an not one of them germinated iam spuing cozz i paid good money for em to dam it


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 28, 2007)

SSSC


Sounds like they sold you old stock.

Hippy


----------



## Mutt (Aug 28, 2007)

Bad seed or substandard genetics being passed off as good ones IMO. They say no fresh air...mine only stay in the bag for 12 hrs. Germ everytime.


----------



## BHO (Aug 28, 2007)

wow thats crap, and HD is expensive too!  I scoped out their stuff before ordering from Peakseeds.  8 of 10 germed straight from soil... for only 30 bucks.  go figure :/


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 4, 2007)

me thinks that maybe this 1 time u contaminated the ingredients u used to germinate with. perhaps a used baggie, or chlorinated h2o, or any other reason involving a few items.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 5, 2007)

> Did you read our disclaimer, prior to ordering?


Bad business, if you ask me.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 6, 2007)

I think they are just passing the buck in a business where there isn't exactly a "Better Business Bureau", if you catch my drift. Who can you complain to, really?.... Take your money elsewhere. I believe they sold you old stock.....


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 14, 2007)

Send them the link to this thread, they may change their mind about stiffing you, I know I won't be going there (pending wife approval, that is


----------



## medicore (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, strike Hemp Depot.  I have to remember that next time I buy seeds.


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 21, 2007)

I've also always germed with paper towel and never have had a problem. Now I'm worried.  I just got in some Lowryder from Dr.Chronic and was going to germ my usual way, paper towel method! *That is the best method correct*?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 21, 2007)

It's the method I used... seeds broke ground tonight (like 1/2 inch, no leaves... its cool though).


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 21, 2007)

i ordered from the same dudes man-WW x Skunk#1. not one seed germed.paper towel in sealed
bag method.
not happy...


----------



## NewbieG (Sep 23, 2007)

ITs amazing you guys are getting 100% germination. I'm assuming these are on seeds you purchased? Right now I'm going at like 2% germination rate, but they are street bud seeds.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 23, 2007)

In my opinion.....That is why I will always germ through soil.

Let nature do her thing.


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 6, 2007)

LOL- glad to see this thread- I've been having the same problems with germination and wondered if they were getting too warm.
 Also,  I read somewhere  about blowing into the bag to inflate it before sealing, like a ballon.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 6, 2007)

certainly bad seed, ive had some do the same thing recently, baggie/paper towel method.. cracked open, even had some white showing, but would go no further, no tails would sprout.. seeds were harvested too early from mother or are too old and lost they're vigor. I wont be going to hemp depot ever.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 6, 2007)

BHO said:
			
		

> wow thats crap, and HD is expensive too!  I scoped out their stuff before ordering from Peakseeds.  8 of 10 germed straight from soil... for only 30 bucks.  go figure :/



thats actually a good ratio dude! heck id be happy to get 8 germed out of 10, 6 sprouts out of those 8, and 3 females id still be pleased


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 6, 2007)

ive got a question since we all call this site home why isint everyone buying from nirvana im just curious since their is a big advertizment of it at the top of my page ,me my self have never orderd seeds onluine but im just wonderin why people would take a chance with outher companys like the one in this thread?


----------



## akirahz (Dec 6, 2007)

wow i didnt even know that little picture was a link to a store, should make it stand out more, i didnt even notice it had a url on it


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> ive got a question since we all call this site home why isint everyone buying from nirvana im just curious since their is a big advertizment of it at the top of my page ,me my self have never orderd seeds onluine but im just wonderin why people would take a chance with outher companys like the one in this thread?


 
Depends on what your looking for...for cheap seeds to get a fem and grow for personal use...nirvana is a great way to go....but if wanting to get strains that are very stable for crossing or breeding....then you have to go to other sites. All depends on what the customer wants.


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 6, 2007)

*Sorry to hear of the problem SSSC guy, seeds are expensive enough without that sort of thing happening.  Glad you mentioned it, cause I was looking at HD website the other night thinking about ordering from them...I'm having serious second thoughts now.  *


----------



## jb247 (Dec 7, 2007)

Barrelhse said:
			
		

> Also, I read somewhere about blowing into the bag to inflate it before sealing, like a ballon.


 
I think that has something to do with carbon dioxide that you exhale?

Peace...j.b.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 8, 2007)

i had some old, old, seeds (wayyyy back - u no , when hair grew on your head instead of your ears + nose) anyways, these seeds (100's of them) i germinated the same way as always - paper towel, in a baggie, on a heating pad + i blow into the baggie hourly) only 1 seed cracked, the root would not get bigger + when planted it did nadda for a while, b 4 dying off. old seeds r useless + do not order from the hemp depot ever again. there r lots of good places - + lots of bad ones. personally, i enjoy going 2 the store to buy mine + try not 2 avoid ordering online. (2 each his own).hopefully, better luck next time - let us no how it goes.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 3, 2008)

they just lost a TONNE of business because of word-of-mouth about their piss-poor attitude about stiffing a member of this forum. :rant:


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 3, 2008)

*Yeah,
  I gotta say if I was selling my beans online I sure as heck would be looking over my shoulder at this site as well as others and looking to see if my store was talked about. It sure doesn't take to long for word to travel. :rant:
 Based on how many folks are purchasing seeds these days, I sure wouldn't want to be peeing in someone's cheerios ya know ? Man If someone took the time to write me and say Yo dude I got stiffed here, what can we do about it, I'm going to keep my customer a happy camper by sending out some replacement seeds ya know ? Cause if you treat them good they will likely stick with ya, especially when they need to get some more for the next grow, or want to try something else that ya got.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
*


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 4, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Super Sativa Club???
> 
> WoW..you ARE old..


Hehehehe  Hey complain and show this thread, the squeaky hinge gets the oil...and hopefully a replacement. It's better for them to throw you a few beans than to lose hundreds of customers because of a fault- yours or theirs...


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 4, 2008)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> ive got a question since we all call this site home why isint everyone buying from nirvana im just curious since their is a big advertizment of it at the top of my page ,me my self have never orderd seeds onluine but im just wonderin why people would take a chance with outher companys like the one in this thread?


 :holysheep: Hey Tom,
  There lies the rub...that's advertising...... go to a site that people say it's great, like folks on this forum. Just cause Nirvana is here doesn't mean dodo, they have advertising capital...goto:
www.seedbankupdate.com
and check up on the company you want to order from.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 4, 2008)

I've got something to add to this thread that is VERY relevent... I just placed two of 3 beens in some soil cuz I germ'd them in paper towel, in a ziploc, on ph'd water, on top of my CPU case... the third hasn't cracked (yet?)... and these beans are... who knows how old or what kind of storage conditions they were in... that's 3 out of 8 so far... that I've tried on this old stock....


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 4, 2008)

I still don't understand why the paper towel method is used.  I have tried it but it takes the same amount of time in rockwool or planting straight into soil.  I have roots coming out of rockwool in 2 days.  If it were a paper towel after 2 days they would still be in the towel and not in the medium.  Towels are over rated and not needed.  If you are skeptical do a side by side, you will see the difference


----------



## Hick (Feb 4, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> *Yeah,
> I gotta say if I was selling my beans online I sure as heck would be looking over my shoulder at this site as well as others and looking to see if my store was talked about. It sure doesn't take to long for word to travel. :rant:
> Based on how many folks are purchasing seeds these days, I sure wouldn't want to be peeing in someone's cheerios ya know ? Man If someone took the time to write me and say Yo dude I got stiffed here, what can we do about it, I'm going to keep my customer a happy camper by sending out some replacement seeds ya know ? Cause if you treat them good they will likely stick with ya, especially when they need to get some more for the next grow, or want to try something else that ya got.
> 
> ...



man king, you said a mouthfull there. And if "every" customer they sent to, scammed 'em for an extra pack, the're _still_ gettin' rich. 
All the "purty pitchers" and promises in the world, don't sell seeds like a personal recommendation...IMHO


----------



## JeSus (Feb 4, 2008)

Wish i saw this thread earlier.

My seed bank said that also, so i did, and not 1 germed out of ten seeds. i rang them up, complained, and it turns out 'Germing in a baggie is a no no'.

Stupid liars made me waste my money on seeds that were now rotten.

I purchased more from a different story, germed them in papertowel in a bowl abouve my computer for warmth. and all popped


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 4, 2008)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> Kinda pissed about this, hoped to hear other opinions.
> 
> Recently placed an order with Hemp Depot in Canada. Recieved the beens quickly, put them in wet paper towels on a plate, stuck the plate in a ziplock baggie. After about 30 hrs 60% of the seed cracked shell - then stopped and died.
> 
> ...


 
sounds like old seeds to me.  I have been using the bag/wet paper towel method for more than 20 yrs, always used it and get about 8o-90 percent germination.  Hemp Depot is definately on my DONT USE list


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 4, 2008)

there`s nothing "wrong" with the paper towel method 
All this does is ensure that you have viable seed, instead of having to dig through your soil after one or two don`t pop up with the rest 
lots of ppl prefer to let nature do her wonderfull work, without any interferance from the grower:watchplant: 
it`s another way to mess up,it`s very delicate at the seed-cracking stage and the tap-roots should not be touched with fingers. they also hate light amongst lots of other things that can screw up at this point:shocked: 
i myself prefer to use the "paper towel method", in an air-tight baggie whacked on top of my DVD recorder for heat. it only takes between 12-36hrs for the majority of seed to crack and show an inch long tap-root:hubba: .
personally i use toilet tissue instead of a paper towel, seems to propogate faster than the paper towels i find.
the roots will try and grow through the toilet tissue, so you have to be on the ball with keeping them moist and seperate.
but, "each man to his own" or woman...:lama: :ccc: :lama: :stoned:
deffinately sounds like old stock from that seedbank man, bad drills


----------



## godtea (Feb 4, 2008)

I've done ziplock and paper towel if you use too much water you can have problems .
As soon as you see the turtle pokeing it's head out of it's shell you're at step two put that puppy in your grow medium.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 4, 2008)

I just used the 2 plate and paper towel method sitting on top of my TV reciever.  No baggie, and I got 7 of 8. (seedboutique)  I'll strike HD from the list next time.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 5, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> I've done ziplock and paper towel if you use too much water you can have problems .
> As soon as you see the turtle pokeing it's head out of it's shell you're at step two put that puppy in your grow medium.


"I" like to wait untill the tap-root is showing loud and proud before step2...


----------



## LLCoolBud (Feb 6, 2008)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> *What do you guys think?  Bad seed or bad germinating technique?*
> 
> An old hippy's money is a terrible thing to waste...



Personally I hate to knock the grower but in most cases it is the growers error or lack of attension why the seeds to not germinate. Knowing the strain would also help make a more accurate hypotheis as to why the seeds did not germ some seeds like Masterlow are thicker shelled and need to be skuffed or pre cracked in order to germinate. I do not believe old seeds is the answer to the problem cause many people have seeds that have lasted well over 15 years. 

I myself have persoanlly ordered from HD before and I have no problems what so ever I truely beleive the quality goesinto the breeder who created them and not the seed mail order service.


----------



## SouthernSlang (Feb 7, 2008)

i had the same problem happen to me, using the same technique, the shell cracked, a small root poked out then died, it was definately your seeds.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 8, 2008)

i concur coolbud.....


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 8, 2008)

Rockwool or jiffy cups.  I have never had less than 95% that are viable even with 3 year old seeds.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 8, 2008)

coming to think of it, seed will be viable to use after years without any problems if kept in the correct conditions,i.e cool,dry and dark. 
before germing/planting give the beans a gentle squeeze with the thumb and fore-finger to ensure they`re not dried out.
although i have used the "paper towel method" with some WW seed before and not one sprouted.i tried other germing techniques with the remaining beans, cup of water,straight into soil-cracking the seed myself, but with no luck.
these beans were from DR.CHRONIC-who ppl seem to think is a reputable seedbank-not in my book....dude`s had my last order man.


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 8, 2008)

I dont understand the paper towel in a bag technique.  Do they grow in paper and plastic?  nope.  Once in the paper and plastic, the germinated seed must be removed to put in dirt.  The new seedling is kinda fragile.  Especially on the root end.  Why not plant them in (I know its a novel idea but,) dirt.  Jiffy pots rule!!  I only plant in dirt when starting a new strain from a seed bank.  After I find a good mom I use rockwool and clone from her (only after she is more than two months old).  Its easy, read the directions on the conditioning solution, go buy a ten dollar humidity dome.  Some people use rooting gel to dip the clone's cut end in.  They even sell these nifty heating pads for less than $20.  75-80 degrees f.  high humidity.  You keep these things constant and you will be amazed! Make more then you need.  Pick the ones that root the fastest.  you can make cuttings from a cloned plant before its two months old, but not a plant from seed.   Give it a try and we can laugh together at the paper towel method.


----------



## Cole (Apr 16, 2008)

I always use the baggie method and it seems to work for me just fine?


----------



## MickFoster (Apr 17, 2008)

With all due respect - nature doesn't use plastic bags or paper towels to germinate her seeds.  According to Mandala Seeds - containing the seeds in a covered, high humidity place promotes fungus growth.  They suggest planting directly in the medium.  I germinate in 50/50 perlite/vermiculite and have 100% germ rate. Just my opinion.


----------



## Richy-B (Apr 19, 2008)

I also use the baggy paper towel method in dark place. Of all 30 seeds I've had a 100% Germ Rate with LRx1 and LRx2! I've seen them germ crazy like, in just three days. Crazy like, already had water leaves. They all survived. No problems ever here And these seeds were from Dr. Chronic


----------

